# Microsoft Office 2013 Professional and/or Office 365 ProPlus



## jim may (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm thinking about upgrading from MSO 2010 - Professional;  I work with VBA extensively.

I'm a it squeamish in considering the cloud-based Office 365 (even the Pro Plus Version) with the absence of the Full VBA capability.
Should I ONLY consider the Desktop Version, named MSO 2013 (Prof)?

The more I google and read, the more confused I become.  Can anyone assist me in my search for some conclusions?

TIA,

Jim


----------



## royUK (Apr 26, 2014)

At home I use Office 2013 mainly, at work Office 365. I haven't noticed any difference but mostly I do my VBA from home.


----------



## jim may (Apr 26, 2014)

Does Office 365 have the Full (Same) VBA capabilities as MSO 2010 (particularly the Excel App)?  Jim


----------



## royUK (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Jim.

I haven't noticed any differences using it but it's a new job & i haven't had much time to explore. It seems fine using 365 on the desktop but I haven't brought my work laptop home. I'll try to check the app on monday.

Personally, unless you like the idea of subscription software or need multiple users licenses I would go for 2013.


----------



## jim may (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks,  I'm interested in the out come of your checking your laptop.


----------



## RoryA (Apr 26, 2014)

Office 365 on the desktop is Office 2013 (currently - you get the latest version of Office). It's only the web apps (which are free) that don't support VBA.


----------



## starl (Apr 27, 2014)

Rory's right. The only thing to cinsider is if you need the advanced functions in Excel - like PowerView. That's not included with all office bundles (last I checked.. MS was getting smart about it, but last I checked, it wasn't available everywhere).

Honestly - I looked into Office365 to support clients and it was a waste of my time. For the full version of Excel, I had to get the ProPlus which wasn't a real Office365 package - hence, I don't get a lot of the online stuff. Unless you need to share licenses between multple users, need to share files, want your own email domain, want to always have the absolute latest version of Office (as in the next version that comes out) - then don't bother with 365 and just get the desktop version.

but that's just my 10 cents


----------



## jim may (Apr 28, 2014)

starl,

Thanks very much for your input on this subject; Very helpful indeed.   Jim


----------

